
Handling Unused CSS in SASS to Improve Performance – Smashing Magazine - chovy
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2019/08/handling-unused-css-sass-performance/
======
meerita
BEM and other OOCSS metodologies are a waster of resources and time to load,
render and paint a website. No matter how good you are on Sass or how many
Gulp tasks you add to your workflow: over the time, you will get 99% unused
styles for most of the important pages in your website, depending how big your
project goes.

The solution to this dilema (unused styles) is to adopt Functional CSS. I talk
in deep here [http://minid.net/2019/08/12/in-defense-of-functional-
css/](http://minid.net/2019/08/12/in-defense-of-functional-css/)

